# Here is my machines ...



## ksor (Jul 11, 2011)

I have made myself a website with my work shop and projects

You will have to translate it from danish language - I don't think Google can do that :wall: 

http://kelds.weebly.com/mine-maskiner.html


----------



## bezalel2000 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice range of machines there Ksor



			
				ksor  said:
			
		

> You will have to translate it from danish language - I don't think Google can do that :wall:
> 
> http://kelds.weebly.com/mine-maskiner.html



I always thought English started out as Danish with the surplus consonants removed anyway ;D

Bez


----------



## steamer (Jul 11, 2011)

Very Nice machines,

What kind of Mill is that?

Dave


----------



## ksor (Jul 11, 2011)

> Steamer

It's an old danish machine VPF-1 from Vilh. Pedersen


----------

